What do you use for to do list? - thebud
======
a3n
I keep a combination did it/need to do it text file. Whatever needs done is at
the top.

Also my unread email.

Also my memory.

------
abfan1127
Wunderlist. I've tried Remember the Milk as well.

------
jareds
todo.txt for my personal stuff so I can access it on my phone. taskwarrior at
work since I don't need to access it on iOS.

------
csixty4
iOS/OSX Reminders. It does what I need it to do, and it's integrated with
Siri.

------
Mz
Email to myself.

------
ljk
good ol' pen + paper

